

Twitter API stops accepting whitelisting applications - abraham
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/twitter-development-talk/Gs2VT4oE-oQ/r3Sk1owc1X0J

======
marketer
Twitter needs to stop fucking around and charge for their API (with metered
pricing). Currently, their incentives are to restict access to save money and
bandwidth. If they charge money, their incentives will be the opposite:
encourage as many developers to use as much as possible. It'll suck for the
casual developer that wants to build a free app on the Twitter platform, but
it's clear that there's enough demand for the platform that is has some value.

~~~
abraham
Twitter is charging. Just indirectly through Gnip. I think their reasoning is
more to keep the API from going down then trying to save money and bandwidth.

------
boctor
I'm not surprised, considering how hard it has been recently for devs to even
update IPs of already approved whitelist requests.

------
aubhat
The streaming api is extremely limited, it is only good for getting real time
tweet feed.

The biggest difficulty with twitter is that there is no way to get the social
network, and the REST API was the only way of getting it.

Thus any deep social network based analytics are difficult to perform.

~~~
evgen
From Twitter's biz perspective this is probably a good thing. They keep the
social network bits that might potentially be monetized and let third-party
devs create pretty chrome around the streaming data that most users interact
with.

------
joeybaker
"We also want to acknowledge that there are going to be some things that
developers want to do that just aren’t supported by the platform. Rather than
granting additional privileges to accommodate those requests, we encourage
developers to focus on what's possible within the rich variety of integration
options already provided. Developers interested in elevated access to the
Twitter stream for the purpose of research or analytics can contact our
partner Gnip for more information."

Dear Developers, we’re cutting you out now that we think the value of our
company is in the aggregate data.

------
toisanji
This is going to be a big problem for companies that are doing analytics with
twitter data. If I were twitter I would allow other companies to sell their
data so that developers have other ways to obtain twitter data. Having GNIP be
the only reseller of twitter data will keep the price too high. Maybe twitter
wants to discourage people from accessing twitter through other platforms
thereby forcing people to have to go through #newtwitter. What ever the
reasoning, this results in less innovation on the twitter platform.

~~~
robryan
Not really, the streaming API is key for this and this says nothing about
being granted additional streaming API permissions. In analytics terms being
able to stream based on keywords and follow users is much more effective than
anything having all those queries was giving.

~~~
toisanji
It will be much harder to do analytics based on users' past history.

------
SpikeGronim
They are really deprecating whitelisted REST apps in favor of their streaming
API. The streaming API is WAY better, especially for time sensitive apps.

~~~
aubhat
REST API and Streaming API are like apples and oranges, a lot of things just
cant be done with the streaming api.Esp. accessing past tweets, search
results, social network etc.

A good thing about twitter was that their social network was more open than
the facebook's social network, with newer rate limits its going to be really
difficult to crawl it.

------
nopal
So Google's using hash bang URLs, too?

~~~
abraham
Google invented hashbangs (or at least for that utility)
[http://code.google.com/web/ajaxcrawling/docs/getting-
started...](http://code.google.com/web/ajaxcrawling/docs/getting-started.html)

